# Very Slow Startup!



## cbrown6305 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi. I'm running windows 98 and my system is taking up to 15 min. to completely startup. Only have 128 MB of ram, but the startup has been MUCH faster in the past. While loading startup programs the red "data loading light" (or whatever its called) works in waves. It constantly freezes the entire system momentarily making it unable to load or move the mouse. Alot of the time the program waol.exe will "not respond" and sometimes explorer.exe will have to close. The startup is so frustrating. I've checked my startup list in msconfig and it seems to be pretty sound. I also just cleaned my system with the assistance of Spybot, Ad-aware, Hijack This, and a helpful tech on this website. Any ideas to improve my horrible startup time?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi very little needs to run at start up..
What do you have ruuning in msconfig?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks to me like you're using "AOL Hell" for an internet service provider and a browser.  :down:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You said there's 128 MB of RAM, but you didn't say what the processor type and speed is. Also, how large is the hard drive and how much free space is there?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - "Startup" tab. How many entries besides *ScanRegistry* and *SystemTray* and the *antivirus program* have a checkmark next to them?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cbrown6305 (Jan 19, 2006)

Programs Besides ScanRegistry and SystemTray and the antivirus program:

*AOL Fast Start* "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOL.EXE"-b
*TaskMonitor* C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
*LoadPowerProfile* Rundll32.exe powrprof.dl,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
*StillImageMonitor* C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
*AOLDialer* C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
*HostManager* C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1120611383\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
*AOL Spyware Protection* "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSPScheduler.exe"
*IPHSend* C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHsend.exe
*hpidschd.exe -log -- -log * "C\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Instant Delivery\hpidschd.exe
*HPSCANMonitor* C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpsjvxd.exe
*RealTray* C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
*SchedulingAgent* mstask.exe
*AOL TopSpeedMonitor* C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
*AolAcsDaemon1* C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE

These two entries aren't checked but they look a little suspicious:

*load=* ptsnoop.exe
*run=* hpfsched


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can uncheck the following:

*TaskMonitor* C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe

*LoadPowerProfile* Rundll32.exe powrprof.dl,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
(Note: Make sure BOTH startup entries with this name are unchecked)

*RealTray* C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

*SchedulingAgent* mstask.exe

*load=* ptsnoop.exe

*run=* hpfsched

Click Apply - OK and then reboot afterwards.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you make use of this site, you'll probably discover that you can uncheck a few more startup entries.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cbrown6305 (Jan 19, 2006)

Unchecked your selections and i checked out that website and eliminated more. Startup still sucks! Oh well, i guess its just something i have to live with.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

flavallee said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You said there's 128 MB of RAM, but you didn't say what the processor type and speed is. Also, how large is the hard drive and how much free space is there?
> 
> ...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Write down all entries in the "Startup" tab that are still checked, then post that list here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Open the following TEMP folders:

C:\TEMP

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

Delete all files and folders from inside both TEMP folders.

(Note: Not all computers have a C:\TEMP folder)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I asked you a question in #3 and blues_harp28 reminded you in #7. You haven't answered it yet.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

